# $300 Beaker Bong.. is it worth it?



## min0r (Jun 10, 2019)

Recently purchased a new piece of glass, costed me $295, i'm thinking it'll be worth it. i'd just like to get some other opinions on the piece.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA YOU PAID HOW MUCH???? HAHAHAHAHAH 

you can pick up an identical beaker on DHgate for 20 bucks. You can go down to the smoke shop owned by the arabs and pay 35 dollars for it. YOu can go to a college town head shop and pay 75 for that. 

how the fuck did you get charged 295 for a plain ol' beaker bong? Looks like it was blown in china and sent to the US for "assembly" and decal application. 

damn man


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

Say hello to $19.95


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Say hello to $19.95


Well I do declare, come in spinner


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA YOU PAID HOW MUCH???? HAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> you can pick up an identical beaker on DHgate for 20 bucks. You can go down to the smoke shop owned by the arabs and pay 35 dollars for it. YOu can go to a college town head shop and pay 75 for that.
> 
> ...


it's blown in cali. i looked everywhere for an identical bong, or atleast something that looks something like it and couldn't find it anywhere. i insisted on getting that charcoal color, i've also heard nothing but good words about USTUBES.



TacoMac said:


> Say hello to $19.95


but they look nothing alike, i'd rather spend $300 on a piece of glass that i'd absolutely adore, then $19 on a piece of glass that i'd be embarrassed to smoke out of.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

I almost commented on this last night because it seemed high at first.

But after looking into the company a little, it seems like they might actually be american made. Which if that is, in fact, true(many companies import glass and the put labels on and call them american made) the price is not as bad. If he is supporting a Cali company, that seems to put real work into making a quality product, then more power to him.

Those cheap imports don't compare in quality, and usually even as simple as a beaker tube, they don't compare on function.


----------



## Porky101 (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> it's blown in cali. i looked everywhere for an identical bong, or atleast something that looks something like it and couldn't find it anywhere. i insisted on getting that charcoal color, i've also heard nothing but good words about USTUBES.
> 
> 
> but they look nothing alike, i'd rather spend $300 on a piece of glass that i'd absolutely adore, then $19 on a piece of glass that i'd be embarrassed to smoke out of.


I dab out of a 100$ dab rig using a $100 dollar bong. I look like a crack addict, but I really dont care, im just happy I got my weed


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 11, 2019)

20 bucks max for a bong like that tbh


----------



## toaster struedel (Jun 11, 2019)

You shoulda went to grasscity you coulda got a bong a dab rig and assorted bowls and pipes for $300


----------



## LED Cultivation (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> it's blown in cali. i looked everywhere for an identical bong, or atleast something that looks something like it and couldn't find it anywhere. i insisted on getting that charcoal color, i've also heard nothing but good words about USTUBES.
> 
> 
> but they look nothing alike, i'd rather spend $300 on a piece of glass that i'd absolutely adore, then $19 on a piece of glass that i'd be embarrassed to smoke out of.


They are just trying to say you overpaid. Though, if you love the piece having already paid; you did not overpay. Enjoy your piece but be vigilant for better deals on the next one


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 11, 2019)

What it's worth to you is totally individual.

Supporting a local artisan and enjoying the craftsmanship over countless years means it's price per hit is totally inconsequential.

Just don't get so baked you smash it.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes it’s definitely worth it if you like it and it’s what you want.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Jun 11, 2019)

$295 ? What could possibly make that worth it?

I bought a 9mm bong (which is crazy thick, heavy and almost impossible to break) for less then $100 and that was still pricey to me, just spent it cuz I break bongs far too often and it makes a *little bit* of sense to spend more money on a very thick glassed bong.

I don't know what could possibly make a $295 price take worth it for any bong, these bong manufacturers must be laughing all the way to the bank at all the suckers whose wallets they can empty.

Sorry for being harsh but damn you could have bought a basically equivalent bong for $20-$60 and had all that money left to buy I dunno .. an ounce of weed or something?

If you like it though meh it's your money. Just don't drop that sucker.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> but they look nothing alike, i'd rather spend $300 on a piece of glass that i'd absolutely adore, then $19 on a piece of glass that i'd be embarrassed to smoke out of.


They're nearly identical.

Same shape, same height, same everything except the color. The U.S. Made one is 1mm thicker, that's about it.

For 19.95, I'll buy 3 of them just in case I get so stoned I drop one out my bedroom window and it falls 30 feet and breaks.

I'll still come out 240 dollars cheaper.


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I almost commented on this last night because it seemed high at first.
> 
> But after looking into the company a little, it seems like they might actually be american made. Which if that is, in fact, true(many companies import glass and the put labels on and call them american made) the price is not as bad. If he is supporting a Cali company, that seems to put real work into making a quality product, then more power to him.
> 
> Those cheap imports don't compare in quality, and usually even as simple as a beaker tube, they don't compare on function.


i'm looking for fantastic function, i know i'll get it with ustubes.
i appreciate you looking into the brand instead of butchering me for wasting money.



Porky101 said:


> I dab out of a 100$ dab rig using a $100 dollar bong. I look like a crack addict, but I really dont care, im just happy I got my weed


it's personal preference, some people have dignity, some don't.



Gond00s said:


> 20 bucks max for a bong like that tbh


you're not getting an american made bong, with as high of quality of function with $20 though.



toaster struedel said:


> You shoulda went to grasscity you coulda got a bong a dab rig and assorted bowls and pipes for $300


id rather get one really nice piece that i can use as a daily driver. no need for all that glass laying around.



LED Cultivation said:


> They are just trying to say you overpaid. Though, if you love the piece having already paid; you did not overpay. Enjoy your piece but be vigilant for better deals on the next one


understandable that they may think that by a glance of the bong & the price, i don't think i overpaid too much, it's not some china glass that's gonna break on me tomorrow. it's american made, from cali. everyone of the people blowing glass there have 10+ years of experience with blowing glass/pieces. i wouldn't have paid the price i did if i didn't know that the quality will be the best of the best.



olafthegreen said:


> What it's worth to you is totally individual.
> 
> Supporting a local artisan and enjoying the craftsmanship over countless years means it's price per hit is totally inconsequential.
> 
> Just don't get so baked you smash it.





pthobson said:


> Yes it’s definitely worth it if you like it and it’s what you want.


good answers, appreciate you guys not scorching me for making impulsive purchases.



TacoMac said:


> They're nearly identical.
> 
> Same shape, same height, same everything except the color. The U.S. Made one is 1mm thicker, that's about it.
> 
> ...


yours will break if it falls off the table, mine won't. yours will have worse function, mine won't. not to mention i really do think that those look hideous. have fun with your china glass.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

More money than sense.


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> More money than sense.


i treat treat myself well, it makes me a better person.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> i treat treat myself well, it makes me a better person.


Actually, no it doesn't. It makes you wonder why you have no money when you actually really need it.

Why would anybody in their right mind buy something that costs 1,379% more money for the same exact job?

As an example, let's take a typical dinner at a decent restaurant. A good steak at Ruth's Chris will run you 50 bucks. It's a damn good steak.

Now imagine paying 690 dollars for a fucking steak. Do you really think it's going to be that much better?

No. Of course not. Not a snowball's chance in hell.

It's a fucking pipe. It's a round piece of glass with a bowl on it you suck air through. They're the same exact size and shape. You really think it's going to be that much better?

Of course it wont.

But you'll get to brag about all the money you spent on it...and as everybody files out the door to go home, they'll talk about what kind of an idiot pays 300 bucks for the same pipe they bought for 20?

Then of course they'll say, "Probably the same idiot that paid 690 dollars for the same steak I bought for 50."


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> i treat treat myself well, it makes me a better person.


80 bucks thick glass three honey combs and an ufo I don't think its bad


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, no it doesn't. It makes you wonder why you have no money when you actually really need it.
> Why would anybody in their right mind buy something that costs 1,379% more money for the same exact job?
> As an example, let's take a typical dinner at a decent restaurant. A good steak at Ruth's Chris will run you 50 bucks. It's a damn good steak.
> Now imagine paying 690 dollars for a fucking steak. Do you really think it's going to be that much better?
> ...


i think that you're just customed to not spending alot money for quality, and that's ok. some people perfer garbage products.
i don't understand how you're so upset about ME, MYSELF spending MY money to purchase a piece of glass. it's not even like i took it from the government or something.
you've gotta get over yourself man. now, write me another essay.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> it's blown in cali. i looked everywhere for an identical bong, or atleast something that looks something like it and couldn't find it anywhere. i insisted on getting that charcoal color, i've also heard nothing but good words about USTUBES.
> 
> 
> but they look nothing alike, i'd rather spend $300 on a piece of glass that i'd absolutely adore, then $19 on a piece of glass that i'd be embarrassed to smoke out of.


If you get blown in California or blown in China, the result will be the same and you will feel good in the end, feel me.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I almost commented on this last night because it seemed high at first.
> 
> But after looking into the company a little, it seems like they might actually be american made. Which if that is, in fact, true(many companies import glass and the put labels on and call them american made) the price is not as bad. If he is supporting a Cali company, that seems to put real work into making a quality product, then more power to him.
> 
> Those cheap imports don't compare in quality, and usually even as simple as a beaker tube, they don't compare on function.


Shit you can get a good Chevy truck type bong from Thick ass glass and it will get you just as high and the money you save you can go to the dispensary and pick something up to go inside that new bowl.


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Shit you can get a good Chevy truck type bong from Thick ass glass and it will get you just as high and the money you save you can go to the dispensary and pick something up to go inside that new bowl
> 
> 
> If you get blown in California or blown in China, the result will be the same and you will feel good in the end, feel me.


thick ass glass has a VERY poor selection now adays.
factory made vs hand made, it's up to you.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> thick ass glass has a VERY poor selection now adays.
> factory made vs hand made, it's up to you.


All my TAG pieces hit well and are durable. Those expensive pieces are nice show pieces, IMO.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 11, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> All my TAG pieces hit well and are durable. Those expensive pieces are nice show pieces, IMO.


Tbh when I think about TAG I think of just super expensive pieces idk


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Maybe bring it out the display cabinet on special occasions like 4:20, NewYears eve, and your Birthday.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Gond00s said:


> Tbh when I think about TAG I think of just super expensive pieces idk


You can get a 12” beaker for about 60-70 bucks, sometimes cheaper. My 12” straight tube cost me 55 bucks, hits like Tyson and is super thick. For some, that could be considered expensive but definitely not $300 dollars.


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> All my TAG pieces hit well and are durable. Those expensive pieces are nice show pieces, IMO.


i've had a TAG for a year or two now, it finally stopped functioning well this past week. it's a double honeycomb w spinning splash guard 16in.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> i've had a TAG for a year or two now, it finally stopped functioning well this past week. it's a double honeycomb w spinning splash guard 16in.


I know that piece, big big hitter.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> i'm looking for fantastic function, i know i'll get it with ustubes.
> i appreciate you looking into the brand instead of butchering me for wasting money.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I love how all of your responses are just assumptions. How do you know how much better the function is? Have you held each in your hand? Pulled from each one? I’m just curious how your so sure.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> thick ass glass has a VERY poor selection now adays.
> factory made vs hand made, it's up to you.


They never had a good selection...


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> i've had a TAG for a year or two now, it finally stopped functioning well this past week. it's a double honeycomb w spinning splash guard 16in.


Fill it with 90% rubbing alcohol and let it sit for a couple days in the window to get direct sunlight (Or stick it in your grow room if you have one going) then rinse well. VERY well.

It'll strip all the resin out of it and it'll work like new.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Fill it with 90% rubbing alcohol and let it sit for a couple days in the window to get direct sunlight (Or stick it in your grow room if you have one going) then rinse well. VERY well.
> 
> It'll strip all the resin out of it and it'll work like new.


throw some coarse salt in there and shake her up too. 

another point I wanted to make, look at artists on instagram. Plenty are selling worked tubes for less than this plain one was. Handmade, worked, American glass. 

But whatever. OP seems content pissing money away. Probably a trust fund kid anyways.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 11, 2019)

I made a bong out of a plastic water bottle for 2 bucks. Its lasted me 80 years now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> i'd just like to get some other opinions on the piece.


like most things in life, an object is worth whatever somebody is willing to pay for it.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I made a bong out of a plastic water bottle for 2 bucks. Its lasted me 80 years now.


Considering plastic bottles have only been around for 69 years, I'm going to go ahead and call bullshit.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Fill it with 90% rubbing alcohol and let it sit for a couple days in the window to get direct sunlight (Or stick it in your grow room if you have one going) then rinse well. VERY well.
> 
> It'll strip all the resin out of it and it'll work like new.


Don’t forget kosher salt, gets it clean faster. Just add 91% rubbing alcohol or higher with kosher or epsom salt and shake it. The alcohol is a solvent and the salt an abrasive that scrubs out your piece. Put alcohol in a ziplock bag for you spoon pipes and bowls.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> They never had a good selection...


I’ll agree with that on spoon pipes, TAG only have like two, three at the most but can go to any smoke shop and they have a ton of pipe selections.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Considering plastic bottles have only been around for 69 years, I'm going to go ahead and call bullshit.


Lol!


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol I love how all of your responses are just assumptions. How do you know how much better the function is? Have you held each in your hand? Pulled from each one? I’m just curious how your so sure.


i'm a man with confident assumptions, that's all.


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> They never had a good selection...


back 1-2 years ago when i bought my bong, they had a pretty ok selection, then sold out fast.


TacoMac said:


> Fill it with 90% rubbing alcohol and let it sit for a couple days in the window to get direct sunlight (Or stick it in your grow room if you have one going) then rinse well. VERY well.
> 
> It'll strip all the resin out of it and it'll work like new.


i've done that before, multiple times, also using different solutions, such as grunge off. it came out a bit cleaner, far from new though.


NirvanaMesa said:


> I made a bong out of a plastic water bottle for 2 bucks. Its lasted me 80 years now.


inhaling burnt plastic doesnt sound the most healthy.


rkymtnman said:


> like most things in life, an object is worth whatever somebody is willing to pay for it.


that's true


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Considering plastic bottles have only been around for 69 years, I'm going to go ahead and call bullshit.


Twas a joke.


----------



## pthobson (Jun 11, 2019)

When it comes down to it it’s your money and no one else’s so if you feel it’s worth it, it’s worth it, simple as that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Shit you can get a good Chevy truck type bong from Thick ass glass and it will get you just as high and the money you save you can go to the dispensary and pick something up to go inside that new bowl.


As it happens I'm a glass blower. I'm very familiar with import vs american made. There is definitely a difference in quality. Is it a $200 difference in quality in this case, no. In this case its the cost of buying something american made. Just the raw materials, and cost of running a torch and in the case of this bong, a glass lathe was used. This equipment and materials cost huge huge amounts of money. If I work 40 hours a week it cost me almost $3 an hour to work, and that doesn't include the actual glass, that is just the cost of burning my torch per hour in my studio.

Sure some cheap import pipes have their place where they are likely to get broke, but so do better quality pieces made by artisans right here in the states. The cheap import pipes are often cheap because they are made with slave labor, and unsafe materials and practices. Many of them don't use colored glass, they actually paint the pieces, including the inside, and its been proven some use lead-based paints even. 

That's why you pay more for something quality made.


----------



## min0r (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> As it happens I'm a glass blower. I'm very familiar with import vs american made. There is definitely a difference in quality. Is it a $200 difference in quality in this case, no. In this case its the cost of buying something american made. Just the raw materials, and cost of running a torch and in the case of this bong, a glass lathe was used. This equipment and materials cost huge huge amounts of money. If I work 40 hours a week it cost me almost $3 an hour to work, and that doesn't include the actual glass, that is just the cost of burning my torch per hour in my studio.
> 
> Sure some cheap import pipes have their place where they are likely to get broke, but so do better quality pieces made by artisans right here in the states. The cheap import pipes are often cheap because they are made with slave labor, and unsafe materials and practices. Many of them don't use colored glass, they actually paint the pieces, including the inside, and its been proven some use lead-based paints even.
> 
> That's why you pay more for something quality made.


thank you for reassuring me that i'm sane for buying a $300 piece of glass, i needed this.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> thank you for reassuring me that i'm sane for buying a $300 piece of glass, i needed this.


Hey bro, in the end, go for what you want. If you can afford it, get it. It’s the reason rich people buy High end cars over Fords and Chevys etc...because they can and there a perceived correlation between cost and quality. I myself would make that my personal driver. Wouldn’t want clumsy, high as fuck hands dropping that shit and breaking it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> thank you for reassuring me that i'm sane for buying a $300 piece of glass, i needed this.


lol 1/10 people validate you, now you feel validated.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> thank you for reassuring me that i'm sane for buying a $300 piece of glass, i needed this.


$300 isn't even remotely expensive for glass if that makes you feel better. The rigs, bongs, and bubblers I make start at between $250-300. I don't do straight tubes like this one though, for that price you get something more artsy.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 11, 2019)

$20 bong, $10 pipe, and $2 rolling papers. I've had the bong and pipe for two years. They seem to work just fine. Maybe it is cheap Chinese glass. The buds I put in them don't seem to know the difference and smoke up just fine. But I understand that some people like to collect glass and quality glass is what you want then. I just need implements to smoke weed. I collect money not glass.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> $300 isn't even remotely expensive for glass if that makes you feel better. The rigs, bongs, and bubblers I make start at between $250-300. I don't do straight tubes like this one though, for that price you get something more artsy.


Thats what Im saying. I be gettin artsy and shit with my pieces too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Thats what Im saying. I be gettin artsy and shit with my pieces too.


I smoked out of stuff like that when I was 19 and first started smoking. It can be lots of fun Mc Guyvering a gatorade bottle bong. In the long run though, plastic is gross to smoke out of. Nice craftsmanship on the internal perc though!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 11, 2019)

Lol, Im just screwing around. I dont smoke from gatoraid bottles.

If the op is happy with his bong, good for him who gives a fuck what he spent. Best to not even discuss the cost of your purchases.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Lol, Im just screwing around. I dont smoke from gatoraid bottles.
> 
> If the op is happy with his bong, good for him who gives a fuck what he spent. Best to not even discuss the cost of your purchases.


I used to love making cool set ups out of recycling . Now I love making cool setups out of glass.


----------



## tstick (Jun 11, 2019)

I always made my own bongs from plastic bottles and those aluminum stem and bowl sets. Then I happen to win a Hi-Si bong as a door prize that was very similar to the one in the OP. It was nice....but it was too big for my tastes. So, I went back to my plastic bottles. Then I found a K-Nine Tubes Mini Pug bubbler and it was just right.....But it was so nice, it made me feel the need to clean it all the time. Now, I just use it for dabbing. For flower, I'm back on the plastic bottle. Why? Because I found I was addicted to the way the air rushes into my lungs when the hit clears that one-hit bowl....nothing else like it. I wish I could find an exact copy of it in glass, but sometimes a dog just likes his dirty, old piece of rawhide to chew on!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey, guys. Can you help me figure out which seeds to get from The Doggies Nuts? I know they're a little pricey, but I'm looking for quality... and the only way to ensure great quality is to get the most expensive thing out there. Soooo.... which should I buy... when they re-up?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 11, 2019)

Waiting for the post where the OP admits he knocked it over and it shattered the same way the $20 bong would have.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2019)

Does anyone remember those big bamboo bongs back in the seventies that were so long that someone else had to light the one hit bowl? By the time you got smoke you were out of breath. 

I had one of those four inch bongs that I'd stash in the bushes outside of the middle school I went to. We'd skip class, I'd grab my bong and we would get baked in the woods down the street. We always got caught and in trouble. Good times. Oh, to be that young again.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2019)

What about those six hit ratchet bowls? Six one hitters on a big bowl that you could turn that you could turn to align each hit.. Are those still around?


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I used to love making cool set ups out of recycling . Now I love making cool setups out of glass.


How about throwing up some pics of your bongs catman


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 12, 2019)

I work with a company who charge $700 for a vase, and another who charge the same for a scarf.

Could I ever afford either of these items? - no. 

Are they ethically made with high quality materials by people with a family to support and high running costs - yes.

It's your choice, I know if money was no object for me who I would rather support.

I'd rather eat organic, local and home made for every meal too and drink only craft ales. However for most of us in life there are compromises to be made, so we do the best we can.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


> What about those six hit ratchet bowls? Six one hitters on a big bowl that you could turn that you could turn to align each hit.. Are those still around?


I had one of those bad boys I could only do them all if a mate spun it around.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 12, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I don't do straight tubes like this one though, for that price you get something more artsy.


This was my entire point. 300 could of gone so much farther. I know artists on instagram blowing fancier, worked tubes, some even with millies and whatnot, for less than this beaker. 

also those multi bowl slides are a piece of gimmickey junk.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 12, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Hey, guys. Can you help me figure out which seeds to get from The Doggies Nuts? I know they're a little pricey, but I'm looking for quality... and the only way to ensure great quality is to get the most expensive thing out there. Soooo.... which should I buy... when they re-up?
> 
> View attachment 4348621


what is this stupidity doing in the bong thread?


----------



## min0r (Jun 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> lol 1/10 people validate you, now you feel validated.


when you already live in validation, it doesn't take much to feel validated. i'm unsure why you're upset over this, and constantly keeping tabs like you are. i'm not even getting upset myself, and i'm the one being viciously ravaged with words by middle aged men



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> This was my entire point. 300 could of gone so much farther. I know artists on instagram blowing fancier, worked tubes, some even with millies and whatnot, for less than this beaker.
> 
> also those multi bowl slides are a piece of gimmickey junk.


why couldn't you just say it like this in the first place instead of coming off so aggressive? 
the bong in my eyes, is worth it. i like the colors, the look, and the brand.



NirvanaMesa said:


> Best to not even discuss the cost of your purchases.


in this case; yeah. i forget that the majority of people here are old/middleaged men with imbalanced testosterone levels looking for some kinda negative attention.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> when you already live in validation, it doesn't take much to feel validated.


Spoken like a true narcissist.



min0r said:


> i'm not even getting upset myself,


Which is why when you asked for opinions and people gave them rather than simply read them, accept them and move on you've spent the last two days of your life constantly defending them like some sort of "my dad can beat up your dad" type of argument.



min0r said:


> the bong in my eyes, is worth it.


You've said that about 20 times. Why so repetitive? Why so defensive? Why so insecure about your statements? Why the need to constantly respond defensively to opinions *YOU ASKED FOR*?



min0r said:


> i forget that the majority of people here are old/middleaged men with imbalanced testosterone levels looking for some kinda negative attention.


And so it is you hurling insults at people voicing the *OPINIONS THAT YOU ASKED FOR*.

Hmmmm...you sound exactly like the old/middle-aged man with an imbalanced testosterone level you claim others to be.

I await your next moronic, defensive, accusatory, spoiled brat, last word whore post with bated breath.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 12, 2019)

There's so much anger on this forum for a whole load of stoners!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> in this case; yeah. i forget that the majority of people here are old/middleaged men with imbalanced testosterone levels looking for some kinda negative attention.


I was defending you until you said that. Seems like you are the one looking for negative attention now. Good luck with your overpriced bong bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> How about throwing up some pics of your bongs catman


I've got pictures of some of my newest glass posted on my thread. Its probably 2-3 pages from the end at this point.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 12, 2019)

My daily driver


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> My daily driver
> View attachment 4348766


What is that? I've never seen a smoking device of the sort? Hehe looks like a blaster from starwars.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 12, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> What is that? I've never seen a smoking device of the sort? Hehe looks like a blaster from starwars.


The Rocket lol.Something from the eighties a friend gave me


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 12, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> My daily driver


How does that even work?! haha


----------



## min0r (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> 1- Spoken like a true narcissist.
> 2- Which is why when you asked for opinions and people gave them rather than simply read them, accept them and move on you've spent the last two days of your life constantly defending them like some sort of "my dad can beat up your dad" type of argument.
> 3- You've said that about 20 times. Why so repetitive? Why so defensive? Why so insecure about your statements? Why the need to constantly respond defensively to opinions *YOU ASKED FOR*?
> And so it is you hurling insults at people voicing the *OPINIONS THAT YOU ASKED FOR*.
> ...


hey bro! just got home from work, was really looking forward to seeing your newest novel you wrote about me, thanks again.
1- narcopath, is the word you're looking for
2- i've been on here for MAYBE 20 minutes, 1-2 times a day within the past few days, so i'm unsure why you say constantly. 
3- i've said it maybe 2-3 times, give or take. other people have explained multiple times on this thread why the piece costs so much, but you couldn't take it as an answer, since you're prone to spending more then $30 on a single item (i understand, being poor is hard.)
man, you suck at this, you even got so desperate that you used my own insult. i'm waiting for the moment that you realize i've been feeding off your negative attention.



NirvanaMesa said:


> I was defending you until you said that. Seems like you are the one looking for negative attention now. Good luck with your overpriced bong bro.


sorry to break your fragile moral compass.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

Yep. Just as I foretold.

Have fun, kid. I'm out.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Jun 12, 2019)

So everyone is different, right? Maybe you are prone to break stuff, so buying expensive glass is out. (Sucks to break a nice piece!) Maybe you have different priorities for how you spend your money, etc. That's why this thread was doomed from the title.

I started collecting glass when I switched over to vaping several years ago. I only buy US (or German, ie. Roor) and would never buy Chinese stuff from DHGate. Again, that's just me and I'm weird (or so my wife tells me)- I also only buy 18mm stuff, lol. DHGate is great for those who don't really "collect" and just want some fun, functional glass. I hear the quality is getting better, BTW.

As for worth of a piece... I always figure if it's quality and made in the US then yea, you pay more, but you also support blowers, jobs, etc. I try to buy when there is a sale, or from Boromarket.com. I've gotten some great deals. Below is a Fab Egg with opals that I got for less than $300 on 420. With it is my favorite Roor. I always bashed Roor thinking that you pay for the label- until I bought one from a shop that was going out of business. Now I have several. I'm looking at one now on AquaLab, but it's not on sale. They do have split payments now, which is dangerous for an addict like myself. Here is the photo:


----------



## tstick (Jun 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


> What about those six hit ratchet bowls? Six one hitters on a big bowl that you could turn that you could turn to align each hit.. Are those still around?


Yes! I know exactly the ones....because I had one in about 1977! It was the coolest thing at the party!  I haven't seen them since. I had several brightly colored acrylic bongs that ALWAYS broke no matter how well I took care of them.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> when you already live in validation, it doesn't take much to feel validated. i'm unsure why you're upset over this, and constantly keeping tabs like you are. i'm not even getting upset myself, and i'm the one being viciously ravaged with words by middle aged men
> 
> 
> why couldn't you just say it like this in the first place instead of coming off so aggressive?
> ...


I’m proud of being 52, next week, middle aged or what ever you wanna call it. All those years of experience you can’t by on Amazon. I’m in good shape, and run 3 times a week. If you’re lucky, you might get to middle age.

Ps: Don’t drop that bong showing it off.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 12, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> How does that even work?! haha


The mouthpiece side is on the right.It's not even a water bong.You dry hit that shit lol.The 6 bowl slide is pretty sweet tho.I tried starting a thread on retro pieces like that.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> My daily driver
> View attachment 4348766


Looks like something that was ripped off of an old Trans Am. Lol


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I’m proud of being 52, next week, middle aged or what ever you wanna call it. All those years of experience you can’t by on Amazon. I’m in good shape, and run 3 times a week.


I'm 51. 

1 neck surgery, 3 cancer surgeries, 2 knee surgeries, 2 back surgeries, 1 knife wound and two gunshot wounds later, I can't remember what it's like to run.

I miss it more than anything. Best I can manage is a decent walk pace, and I can only manage that for about a mile.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 12, 2019)

time for popcorn and


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'm 51.
> 
> 1 neck surgery, 3 cancer surgeries, 2 knee surgeries, 2 back surgeries, 1 knife wound and two gunshot wounds later, I can't remember what it's like to run.
> 
> I miss it more than anything. Best I can manage is a decent walk pace, and I can only manage that for about a mile.


Keep on keepin on bro, that’s all you can do. I got some knee issues so I wear knee supports when I run (Jog). Got some moderate deterioration in my back but I’m not letting those fuckers put my spine under the knife.

To me, getting older is a badge of honor because a lot of people never get close to our age bro, and I’ve got to experience the joy of having Grandkids (2-granddaughters and 1-Grandson).


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 12, 2019)

Im pushing 40 and have 2 kids. Im guessing 300$ bong boy wouldn't be talking about old dudes to their faces.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Im pushing 40 and have 2 kids. Im guessing 300$ bong boy wouldn't be talking about old dudes to their faces.


It's easy to talk smack and blow money needlessly when you never left home and mommy still pays all the bills.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Im pushing 40 and have 2 kids. Im guessing 300$ bong boy wouldn't be talking about old dudes to their faces.


I think when you get older you become more practical about those type of things. Guys our age, at least for me, put more value on the destination than the vehicle used to get there. I’m guessing if we polled 50 and above members on their preferred means to smoke, it would probably be spoon pipes, joints and maybe bubblers


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I think when you get older you become more practical about those type of things. Guys our age, at least for me, put more value on the destination than the vehicle used to get there. I’m guessing if we polled 50 and above members on their preferred means to smoke, it would probably be spoon pipes, joints and maybe bubblers


My weapon of choice is a 25 dollar grav labs sherlock pipe.

It's quick, easy, and small enough to go anywhere with me at any time. 

I stash it behind the tool kit under the seat of my Vmax when I go riding. 

It's perfect.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> My weapon of choice is a 25 dollar grav labs sherlock pipe.
> 
> It's quick, easy, and small enough to go anywhere with me at any time.
> 
> ...


No problems there.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

For me, spoon pipes, chillums and cones.


----------



## min0r (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. Just as I foretold.
> 
> Have fun, kid. I'm out.


i appreciate the novels & high quality entertainment sweetheart.


Obepawn said:


> I’m proud of being 52





TacoMac said:


> I'm 51.


damn i hit the bullseye huh. 


NirvanaMesa said:


> Im guessing 300$ bong boy wouldn't be talking about old dudes to their faces.


why wouldn't i though? especially if the guy can barely walk.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> i appreciate the novels & high quality entertainment sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s fucked up. Watch that karma shit youngster. You have possibly a lot of life ahead of you and a handicap can happen in an instant.


----------



## HolyHerb (Jun 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> Recently purchased a new piece of glass, costed me $295, i'm thinking it'll be worth it. i'd just like to get some other opinions on the piece.
> View attachment 4348034


Its looks fairly simple to me. Any particular reason you think the function is gonna be superior to something for lets say $150 or so? Sorry just looks plain to me.
 
Thats my collection posted a few months back. Just posting again so you can see i do spend money on glass so i dont think its a waste of cash to buy glass.

If i was gonna drop another $300+ on a flower bong i would buy another Sheldon Black like this one in my collection 
 
Something out of the normal


----------



## min0r (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> That’s fucked up. Watch that karma shit youngster. You have possibly a lot of life ahead of you and a handicap can happen in an instant.


if you ask me, it's not fucked up, its the truth. what person would be afraid to face a handicapped man? karma's non existent, if it were it would've smited me a long time ago. handicaps can happen at anytime, i agree. this doesn't make me wanna take back my word any more or less. if you get shot, and stabbed, odds are you put yourself in harms way, and had some type of awareness of the danger going into the situation.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 12, 2019)

Fucking millenials


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm 125 and still kicking! Beat that!


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> if you ask me, it's not fucked up, its the truth. what person would be afraid to face a handicapped man? karma's non existent, if it were it would've smited me a long time ago. handicaps can happen at anytime, i agree. this doesn't make me wanna take back my word any more or less. if you get shot, and stabbed, odds are you put yourself in harms way, and had some type of awareness of the danger going into the situation.


Karma is usually served cold.


----------



## min0r (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Karma is usually served cold.


my rooms temps were pretty cold. that's why my bud is really small. maybe that's the karma.


----------



## min0r (Jun 16, 2019)

bong came in friday, smokes fantastically. more then satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2019)

min0r said:


> bong came in friday, smokes fantastically. more then satisfied with my purchase.


Glad to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 16, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I think when you get older you become more practical about those type of things. Guys our age, at least for me, put more value on the destination than the vehicle used to get there. I’m guessing if we polled 50 and above members on their preferred means to smoke, it would probably be spoon pipes, joints and maybe bubblers


That is until they hit that dreaded "mid-life crisis", of course... haha

@NirvanaMesa Age and number of kids isn't an excuse to not pamper ourselves from time to time. 
I'm going on 39 with a 4th child on the way and I too buy frivolous things every now and then but I can afford to; I'm also old enough to know how to budget for such things.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 16, 2019)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I'm going on 39 with a 4th child on the way and I too buy frivolous things every now and then but I can afford to; I'm also old enough to know how to budget for such things.


I'm 51, have two kids and don't buy anything frivolous.

Ever.

My daughter graduates this coming school year. Even with a scholarship, her education is going to cost about 197,000 dollars.

So I forego stupid, frivolous shit in favor of providing her a top notch education. The University of Chicago and Emory University don't come cheap.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 16, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'm 51, have two kids and don't buy anything frivolous.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...





bigbillyrocka said:


> That is until they hit that dreaded "mid-life crisis", of course... haha
> 
> @NirvanaMesa Age and number of kids isn't an excuse to not pamper ourselves from time to time.
> I'm going on 39 with a 4th child on the way and I too buy frivolous things every now and then but I can afford to; I'm also old enough to know how to budget for such things.


i’ll Be 52 this coming Thursday and I’ve never had a midlife crisis. Even as a younger dude, I’ve always been on the practical side.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 16, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'm 51, have two kids and don't buy anything frivolous.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...


My youngest just graduated from Whitman College, a small, private prestigious college in Washington state known for it’s academics. 60.000.00 a year. But he’s not done yet. In August, he starts Law School at University of Gonzaga School of Law for another three years. The things we do for our kids.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 16, 2019)

min0r said:


> if you ask me, it's not fucked up, its the truth. what person would be afraid to face a handicapped man? karma's non existent, if it were it would've smited me a long time ago. handicaps can happen at anytime, i agree. this doesn't make me wanna take back my word any more or less. if you get shot, and stabbed, odds are you put yourself in harms way, and had some type of awareness of the danger going into the situation.


Nah. Karma for sure is real. You may not have had to face ot yet butnone day you will. You reap what you sow. It all comes back to you eventually.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 16, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'm 51, have two kids and don't buy anything frivolous.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...


you aint wrong and Illinois being super taxed its a joke tbh


----------



## min0r (Jun 16, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nah. Karma for sure is real. You may not have had to face ot yet butnone day you will. You reap what you sow. It all comes back to you eventually.


i think that karma's just another way for weaker-minded humans to make sense when something bad/good happens to them, instead of trying to understand the situation, and what events took place to get them to where they are. it's a good cooping mechanism, and i understand how some may believe in it.
i believe that whatever happens that's bad, or good is inevitable, there's variables that go into when something goes wrong/right, a lot of them, and it's about how you play your cards, not karma, and previous right/wrong doings.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 22, 2019)

Instant karma's gonna get you.
Anyway, how about this one? Father's Day sale, Sezzle payments, and exactly $300 with free ship:





Nothing left to do but


----------



## min0r (Jun 22, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Instant karma's gonna get you.
> Anyway, how about this one? Father's Day sale, Sezzle payments, and exactly $300 with free ship:
> 
> 
> ...


instant would've been when it first happened, me bragging. i've yet to recieve any type of karma since. 
my week is going just as good, if not better then i've planned it.
that being besides the point, the piece looks nice, keep her clean.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 22, 2019)

min0r said:


> keep her clean.


Yea, and I only vape out of my pieces


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2019)

people have different hobbies and different tastes. i'm a cheap old bastard, and would smoke out of an apple or a pop can before i'd spend 300 dollars on anything...
 40 bucks for all the parts, including shipping. found the basket at the thrift store for a buck..
yes i know it needs to be cleaned, i'll do it right after i get high...


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 6, 2019)

You can get a decent vape for 295$, like a sticky brick. VapCap through a tiny bubbler hits better than any bong I've ever owned. Smoking is crap no matter how much money you sink into a bong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2019)

i'm one of those people, that either through physiology, or possibly psychology, just can't seem to get high off of a vape. i've tried several, of varying quality, and none of them got me more than a slight buzz. even a volcano desk unit wasn't even close to my bong.
not saying vapes are crap, just don't work for me.


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Just to answer the title question, I don’t think that bong is worth $300. I spent $150 Canadian on mine 15 years ago and it’s still a good daily. 
That’s my opinion. 

But I use rolling papers, spoon pipes, Sherlock’s, Gandalf’s, Beakers, bubblers, table and pen Vapes. My table vape was the most expensive at $220 Canadian.

I am mid 30’s, believe in karma, appreciate good smoking devices, but couldn’t be drugged and beaten into paying $300 for a bong like the OP posted. I am more than happy with someone else supporting local glass though!


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm one of those people, that either through physiology, or possibly psychology, just can't seem to get high off of a vape. i've tried several, of varying quality, and none of them got me more than a slight buzz. even a volcano desk unit wasn't even close to my bong.
> not saying vapes are crap, just don't work for me.


I'm the same way!
tried a few including a volcano & only catch a buzz, i smoke joints & hit the bong once in awhile. 30$ off ebay for my piece.
if all i could do was vape I'd quit using pot


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people have different hobbies and different tastes. i'm a cheap old bastard, and would smoke out of an apple or a pop can before i'd spend 300 dollars on anything...
> View attachment 4360889 40 bucks for all the parts, including shipping. found the basket at the thrift store for a buck..
> yes i know it needs to be cleaned, i'll do it right after i get high...


Famous last words. Lol


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people have different hobbies and different tastes. i'm a cheap old bastard, and would smoke out of an apple or a pop can before i'd spend 300 dollars on anything...
> View attachment 4360889 40 bucks for all the parts, including shipping. found the basket at the thrift store for a buck..
> yes i know it needs to be cleaned, i'll do it right after i get high...


i like it.


----------



## min0r (Jul 8, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> You can get a decent vape for 295$, like a sticky brick. VapCap through a tiny bubbler hits better than any bong I've ever owned. Smoking is crap no matter how much money you sink into a bong.


i've already got a pax 3



Obepawn said:


> Famous last words. Lol
> .


this couldn't be anymore true.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm one of those people, that either through physiology, or possibly psychology, just can't seem to get high off of a vape. i've tried several, of varying quality, and none of them got me more than a slight buzz. even a volcano desk unit wasn't even close to my bong.
> not saying vapes are crap, just don't work for me.


Butane vapes hit the hardest. There's absolutely no reason why a vaporizer wouldn't work if you're using it right. You're extracting the exact same chemicals, just more of them since you're not burning them with fire. If you ever get a chance to test a VapCap or a Sticky Brick, give them a go. I used to smoke through bongs and definitely prefer a VapCap hit to smoking. Maybe you just need a faster extraction, most vaporizers take ages to go through a bowl, you need something that extracts the whole bowl in seconds.



min0r said:


> i've already got a pax 3


Me too, it's not a very good vaporizer.


----------



## min0r (Jul 8, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Butane vapes hit the hardest. There's absolutely no reason why a vaporizer wouldn't work if you're using it right. You're extracting the exact same chemicals, just more of them since you're not burning them with fire. If you ever get a chance to test a VapCap or a Sticky Brick, give them a go. I used to smoke through bongs and definitely prefer a VapCap hit to smoking. Maybe you just need a faster extraction, most vaporizers take ages to go through a bowl, you need something that extracts the whole bowl in seconds.
> 
> 
> Me too, it's not a very good vaporizer.


it isn't, i wouldn't say it's worth the money. if you're looking for the best flavor, then sure.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> it isn't, i wouldn't say it's worth the money. if you're looking for the best flavor, then sure.


Sorry to disappoint, but Pax doesn't even come close to the best flavor either. The only thing Pax has going for it, is the inconspicuousness. You can easily carry it around and no one will bat an eye, unless you vape near them, then it's obvious what you're doing since Pax is the smelliest vaporizer I've come across.


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 9, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> Just to answer the title question, I don’t think that bong is worth $300. I spent $150 Canadian on mine 15 years ago and it’s still a good daily.
> That’s my opinion.
> 
> But I use rolling papers, spoon pipes, Sherlock’s, Gandalf’s, Beakers, bubblers, table and pen Vapes. My table vape was the most expensive at $220 Canadian.
> ...


15yrs ago $150 was probably pretty much equivalent to $300 today


----------



## min0r (Jul 9, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but Pax doesn't even come close to the best flavor either. The only thing Pax has going for it, is the inconspicuousness. You can easily carry it around and no one will bat an eye, unless you vape near them, then it's obvious what you're doing since Pax is the smelliest vaporizer I've come across.


it's the only vaporizer i've used, i don't know much other then that.


jungle666 said:


> 15yrs ago $150 was probably pretty much equivalent to $300 today


valid.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> I'm the same way!
> tried a few including a volcano & only catch a buzz, i smoke joints & hit the bong once in awhile.View attachment 4361003 30$ off ebay for my piece.
> if all i could do was vape I'd quit using pot


lol did you plop a whole nug right in the bowl?


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> lol did you plop a whole nug right in the bowl?


 gorilla bubble flower with a nice smear of roadkill rosin


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> you can pick up an identical beaker on DHgate for 20 bucks


holy crap, i never heard of dhgate before. just did a search for glass beaker bongs and got like 14000 items. have you ordered from them? are they shipped well packaged so they dont' break from China?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 17, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> holy crap, i never heard of dhgate before. just did a search for glass beaker bongs and got like 14000 items. have you ordered from them? are they shipped well packaged so they dont' break from China?


Yeah i've ordered a few items from there. some sellers are better than others. packaging is generally been pretty good, recieved some smooshed boxes but never broken glass.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah i've ordered a few items from there. some sellers are better than others. packaging is generally been pretty good, recieved some smooshed boxes but never broken glass.


man, thanks again for that dhgate reference. just ordered the same bong i saw at a local head shop for 84 for 26 bucks. only the color was different.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 19, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> man, thanks again for that dhgate reference. just ordered the same bong i saw at a local head shop for 84 for 26 bucks. only the color was different.


 did you get it yet? how many weeks did it take? are you enjoying it? 

OP, now that the dust has settled, hows that 300 dollar bong working out for you?


----------



## min0r (Sep 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> did you get it yet? how many weeks did it take? are you enjoying it?
> 
> OP, now that the dust has settled, hows that 300 dollar bong working out for you?


fantastically, rips like a absolute champ. no regret, at all. gonna get another piece from there sometime soon, a nice rig. won't be spending over $150 since i don't dab all that often.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone remember the old PHX Trinity bongs? Back in the day they were state of the art, now their multiple percolator design is copied by everyone and they are long extinct.

I really miss mine.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 28, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'm 51, have two kids and don't buy anything frivolous.
> 
> Ever....


Just catching up here and smokes, I've got to stop again and head back out for another. Seeing as how this marathon called kids can and often does extend itself automatically by 2- and 3-years, there are some "parental support" things that are NOT frivolous. Just sayin, parents night out stopped being enough a long time ago. 

ROOM SERVICE, now you're talking. Just for the night? Yes!


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ... OP, now that the dust has settled, hows that 300 dollar bong working out for you?


Great question @reallybigjesusfreak -- I love bong hits especially from a clean bong and I find the beaker bong with ice pinch doesn't clean like my tube does. I can run my bottle brush down the tube and be good-to-go in seconds.



min0r said:


> fantastically, rips like a absolute champ....


For cleaning the beaker bong with that ice pinch I find myself using alcohol and salt, drop of soap, maybe some rice. Messy. I hear some say they can clean with flexible brushes through the pinch but I haven't seen anyone do it.

Here are my two:


----------



## RBGene (Oct 1, 2019)

What are the differences between a beaker and a flask?
A Beaker has a wide open Top! With a " beak".
A Flask has a Narrow Neck and Wide Body!
" The Only Beak on A Beaker Bong, is Your Nose!"-RBGene

First they take our words, then they change their meaning.
;P


----------



## The Show Me Homie (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey do you guys remember that time a guy asked for an opinion but then didn't like it and got butthurt........but seriously scientific glass was cool when roor did it 20 years ago now every gas station has a shelf full.....where did all the truly unique shit go ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 4, 2019)

The Show Me Homie said:


> Hey do you guys remember that time a guy asked for an opinion but then didn't like it and got butthurt........but seriously scientific glass was cool when roor did it 20 years ago now every gas station has a shelf full.....where did all the truly unique shit go ?


headie dabz happened man. now everybody wants a rig thats 3" tall, 10mm and $2k.


----------



## The Show Me Homie (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm all about the flower power the dabs fucking kill me lol


----------



## TravisG13 (Oct 8, 2019)

Love how the op acts like they're asking a question when theyre just bragging about how much they're willing to spend on a piece...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 17, 2019)

so much hate..Got to love RIU! haha
I use a $100 glass piece. Each to their own.

"if it makes u happy, it carnt be that bad"


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 17, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> so much hate..Got to love RIU! haha
> I use a $100 glass piece. Each to their own.
> 
> "if it makes u happy, it carnt be that bad"


is it that cyclone piece you posted a while back?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> is it that cyclone piece you posted a while back?


yep, did break a section when i dropped it but u can buy replacement parts.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 20, 2019)

What do you all think about the ice pinch? Are you taking ice hits all the time? I really don't. I do have a bong with the triangular pinch though like the OPs does. I don't use it very often because I don't like cleaning it. For my everyday 
go-to bong I want something I can run a bottle brush down and bingo, clean to go. I almost never take ice hits.


----------



## min0r (Nov 2, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> View attachment 4410587
> 
> What do you all think about the ice pinch? Are you taking ice hits all the time? I really don't. I do have a bong with the triangular pinch though like the OPs does. I don't use it very often because I don't like cleaning it. For my everyday
> go-to bong I want something I can run a bottle brush down and bingo, clean to go. I almost never take ice hits.


i don't like using ice personally because i hate taking out the extra amount of water you get from the melted ice after the fact, so it's just kinda there. i don't use it myself.


----------



## min0r (Nov 2, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Great question @reallybigjesusfreak -- I love bong hits especially from a clean bong and I find the beaker bong with ice pinch doesn't clean like my tube does. I can run my bottle brush down the tube and be good-to-go in seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine has stayed really clean with only 90% iso and salt every week or so. only finger prints/water stains that get rinsed right off, aside from that just like new. i at one point had to use an old toothbrush for a piece of resin that was caught up, but that came out fast.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2019)

i paid a good couple of hundred for my roor narcisus, i love it.. did i over pay? who cares, it's quality and hits like a mo'fo, i ain't complaining, can't take the money with you when you go.


----------



## Leef (Feb 20, 2020)

I love all the glass. Clean clear straight glass is what I love most. 
I replaced the one on the right with the one on the floor after dropping it on a ceramic sink.
I pulled it back out of the garbage and glued the bottom back on. That was over a year ago. It gets the most use, several times daily. 
Got about $150 into this collection. The beaker bottom is my favorite.
They clean to new with a stopper in the little hole and coarse salt and alcohol shake. I couldnt find one without those silly ice pinchers.

PUFF PUFF COUGH COUGH


----------



## Leef (Feb 21, 2020)

min0r said:


> mine has stayed really clean with only 90% iso and salt every week or so. only finger prints/water stains that get rinsed right off, aside from that just like new. i at one point had to use an old toothbrush for a piece of resin that was caught up, but that came out fast.


Yup yup yup easy clean, just dont drop shaking.

Best 10-15 dollars spent for keeping bong clean...ashcatchers rock


----------



## myvoy (Apr 6, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, no it doesn't. It makes you wonder why you have no money when you actually really need it.
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind buy something that costs 1,379% more money for the same exact job?
> 
> ...


I think the US Tubes would be equivalent Ruth's steak or Bones and some of the outrageous heady glass to maybe Kobe steaks. Some of the cheaper can equate to Sizzlers( not sure if they are still around). Enjoy what makes you happy..... If you like it, I love it


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

$20 or $2,000, bongs will ruin your lungs !! Buy a good vaporizer instead!!


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Apr 21, 2020)

lol so many pictures on this page, its loading like we're on a dial-up modem (#longlive14.4kb!!!). 

Who hasn't overpaid for a glass piece. Just be careful with it. Nothing hurts more than breaking an expensive piece


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 23, 2020)

I got lucky on my first bong purchase.
A local tobacco store didn't know what they had and I picked this up for $65 a week ago.
Diamond Glass 13" beaker -w- shower head percolator


----------



## Bhopkins1311 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey anyone who uses DHgate I’d be weary, I was doing some reading and those arnt even safe to smoke out of and have lead. I don’t know if your in Dallas but I found a new head shop. Paid under 100$ for these bongs and there thick and the glass seems as nice as the name brand. But question- why would you pay so much for a bong without Percs?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2020)

Bhopkins1311 said:


> Hey anyone who uses DHgate I’d be weary, I was doing some reading and those arnt even safe to smoke out of and have lead. I don’t know if your in Dallas but I found a new head shop. Paid under 100$ for these bongs and there thick and the glass seems as nice as the name brand. But question- why would you pay so much for a bong without Percs?


Just so you can be informed. Those bongs you bought at the head shop for less the $100 are the exact same scketchy import glass that is sold on dhgate. That is why the stores can sell it to you for under $100. 

As a glass blower I work with stores all over the US and am saying this from first hand knowledge of the industry and practices not speculation.


----------



## Bhopkins1311 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Just so you can be informed. Those bongs you bought at the head shop for less the $100 are the exact same scketchy import glass that is sold on dhgate. That is why the stores can sell it to you for under $100.
> 
> As a glass blower I work with stores all over the US and am saying this from first hand knowledge of the industry and practices not speculation.


Thank you for telling me. How can I tell the different between good glass and not good glass. I thought it was about the thickness and my new one is a beast.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2020)

Bhopkins1311 said:


> Thank you for telling me. How can I tell the different between good glass and not good glass. I thought it was about the thickness and my new one is a beast.


Sadly it’s very challenging some times and can take some due diligence. Specific styles, brands, certain colors, and some construction techniques. Some times imports are thinner, usually there will be welds that aren’t as cosmetically cleaned up and esthetically pleasing. 

I always ask shop owners for locally made glass if possible. Many companies here in the US import foreign glass and then put a shiny bake on label with their name and/or made in America on it and resell it for 40x what they paid as their product. I’ve seen it countless times. The EXACT same glass on shelves almost next to each other with 2 different “American” company labels on them.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

No I can get one for 30 bucks


----------



## Lockedin (May 3, 2020)

IMHO
"Good Glass" is subjective. $295 for a bong seems high to me, but if the owner enjoys it, then it was worth it.

I recently broke a nice $150 beaker. Sad day - I really liked that bong.
Replaced it with a $40 honeycomb perc - It's not a conversation piece, but works - and I won't cry when I drop this one...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2021)

$109 for an inline perc chamber, as well as a 6-arm tree percolator. I think it's pretty good, and there's a discount of 15%.And I think to buy your favorite and suitable bong.$300 I think it is not worth it, because she also does not use a lot of special features, just a straight tube.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Colored glass is pricey and warrants most of its cost. Quality craftsmanship is priceless. Clear glass a $2/#. No. $20-30 disposable and add ons if I want high tech cleaning when done. Just an old school bong lover. Point I'm at now. 

Peace.


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> $20 or $2,000, bongs will ruin your lungs !! Buy a good vaporizer instead!!


Sometimes, I like to stack vapor into a $40 9mm glass lung.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 13, 2021)

solakani said:


> Sometimes, I like to stack vapor into a $40 9mm glass lung.
> View attachment 4794933


I like stacking it in a bag....same idea, huge hits! And so much easier on lungs!!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 14, 2021)

This has been an interesting thread. I personally would not spend $300 on a bong but I am not really a bong fan. In the end if the OP is happy than that's all that matters. I bought HLG lights, could have gotten cheaper but I thought it was worth the investment. It is nice to support local business.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I break them all.
On to silicon


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

I like mister smiley Just make me smile as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I like mister smiley View attachment 4796552Just make me smile as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


I might suggest a $1 bottle of acetone. How my lazy self cleans glass. Pleasant thoughts to you. Pulling mine out in a few.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

I know I know I forgot to clean it a trip to dollar General will take of it bad Toby bad Toby


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lol no, but its your money. I could see $150 tops if its really good quality (I'm assuming its mass produced) if you're buying from an individual artisan or something like that I could see paying more.(I wouldn't, but I'm perpetually broke lol)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2021)

My most expensive piece I got for 1/2 price when I was working at the shop.
Would have got a hi si ash catcher but couldn't justify the purchase. 



SH420


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know I know I forgot to clean it.


----------



## talon (Jan 15, 2021)

Picture I snapped at work the other day.


----------



## Bongify.eu (Jan 23, 2021)

min0r said:


> Recently purchased a new piece of glass, costed me $295, i'm thinking it'll be worth it. i'd just like to get some other opinions on the piece.
> View attachment 4348034


Definitely looks nice. Having said that, there's similar Black Leaf and Blaze bongs available on our website that cost less than $100...
So, worth it? Maybe, but you could have gotten yourself a whole collection with various accessories for that price!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 23, 2021)

No


----------



## VITAE Glass (Feb 1, 2021)

min0r said:


> it's blown in cali. i looked everywhere for an identical bong, or atleast something that looks something like it and couldn't find it anywhere. i insisted on getting that charcoal color, i've also heard nothing but good words about USTUBES.
> 
> 
> but they look nothing alike, i'd rather spend $300 on a piece of glass that i'd absolutely adore, then $19 on a piece of glass that i'd be embarrassed to smoke out of.


US Tubes is blown in Berekely California, we highly recommend them as they are the same guys who help us get started. They know their stuff when it comes to glass quality and well sealed joints, which is what you want. Badly blown glass might look the same, but a small ding and your piece will chip and crack.


----------

